# Cannabis Treats IBS Very Well



## CannabisHelps (Oct 16, 2014)

I am *shocked* to find that no one is posting about this. I just found out about this myself, but it is WORKING!

***

I use Concentrated Cannabis Oil (or Rick Simpson Oil) and it works for me. I am back to considering any job I want. Others who are farther along than me have had even better success. It is not legal in my state, but I don't want to end up like so many people with this unfortunate and terrible disorder.

Google IBS and Cannabis and go from there, or here are a few links:

http://www.aboutibs.org

http://www.safeacces...sorders_booklet

http://www.420magazi...l-syndrome.html

The science is real. The testimonies are real. The chance for you to feel better is real. If Cannabis is not a legal alternative in your state, do what you want, I have. But start the conversation. This solution is Real.

Best part, you don't have to get high to get what you need. (Go ahead... Google!!!)

I hope this helps. I know how bad this thing is for people's lives. Consider a healthier, comprehensive therapeutic, and give yourself a chance.

Peace


----------



## RoryT (Oct 11, 2014)

Interesting. SWIM is going to try this.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

which brand are you using or are you making your own? this stuff is generally ridiculously expensive, however I know that CBD oil is a strong anti-inflammatory agent.


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

i gotta try some :\ but it's criminal here, even if i find what i want it'll be expensive and I havent any idea if it is pure lol


----------



## CannabisHelps (Oct 16, 2014)

PD85 said:


> which brand are you using or are you making your own? this stuff is generally ridiculously expensive, however I know that CBD oil is a strong anti-inflammatory agent.


Hi PD85,

I am not using a "brand" per se. And I'm not sure I was clear in my original post. You either have to know someone who can make the Concentrated Oil from raw Cannabis or you will need to make your own from raw Cannabis. Either way, you need raw Cannabis.

Therefore, there are no "brands" of Concentrated Oil that I know of, and it's really because the medical marijuana market is just not that advanced yet. You may have heard of Charlotte's Web, and the good folks at Realm of Caring (Stanley Brothers), but I'm not sure of their method of making their oil. But that would be the closest to it. And yes, it would be very high in CBD, which is why they are having such success with epileptic patients.

CBD, as a cannabinoid, is very useful for inflammation, however, I have not had much success treating my IBS with any CBD specific oil extract that I have been able to find at my local herb shop. When it is extracted and used all by itself (as I think you're talking about), and without the other complimentary cannabinoids working in conjunction, it tends to do less well of a job. IOW, CBD is most beneficial when used in something like Concentrated Oil or edibles or smoking because it is combined with other levels of the the other cannabinoids originally found in the plant. These, when combined - the aggregate effect of these together - this is what both patient experience and science tells us is most beneficial. Therefore, those CBD oil extracts you see sold in states where Cannabis is not legal - they don't seem to work wonders for everybody, but with some people (even me) we have limited success.

The Concentrated Oil is concentrated with ALL of the cannabinoids that you will need to cure your IBS. THC, CBD, CBG, CBN, etc. They are all there but in a concentrated, power packed form. Therefore, you take only a very small "grain of rice" sized dose three or so times a day and you will get immense benefits.

The first week I took the oil (I dosed it by ingesting it, where it is possible to get high, as opposed to "tacking" which I'll comment on too), I had ZERO major problems. A few rumbles in the morning, I smoked a bit of flower, that took away the cramping, and then dosed the Oil and waited for that to kick in. Did not have a single rumble the rest of the day, and that was the story for a week. Til I ran out of my supply and could not re-up. That's another story, but the point in case is that I was sold after the first week having experienced it myself.

I hope this helps. Did I answer your question?


----------



## CannabisHelps (Oct 16, 2014)

RoryT said:


> Interesting. SWIM is going to try this.


I just got to the point where I wasn't going to let this disease/disorder ruin my life. It already started to. I said, "Nope. Not gonna happen." And I took action. I hope it works for your friend. Let us know how it goes, if you would.


----------



## CannabisHelps (Oct 16, 2014)

zeroblue said:


> i gotta try some :\ but it's criminal here, even if i find what i want it'll be expensive and I havent any idea if it is pure lol


Yep, Zeroblue. It's a total outrage that this stuff is illegal. Get up on some research and see out ludicrous this whole thing is. The best medicine known to man, from the earth (it's a plant!), with little to no side effects, and maximum efficacy.

And yes, I am currently paying an arm and a leg (plus doing something that is not approved in my state either) to get relief. But that is what I have: RELIEF!

You can, as a stop-gap measure, buy enough to smoke when you get bad cramping/pain. Smoking some cannabis is the quickest way to solve most problems, but it is not the longest lasting nor most comprehensive therapeutic for IBS. The Concentrated Oil lasts 4+ hours and leaves NO trace of IBS. You will be free to go about your day normal again. It's amazing.

As to purity, yes, in a black market you have got to watch out for that. But also, see above comments for making your own versus buying it from someone else. Make damn sure you know your source, because Concentrated Oil is made using a solvent, like 99% Isopropyl Alcohol, and if it is not made carefully or by someone who just wants to make a buck not the best medicine, you made end up with traces of it in your meds, and that's not good. It won't kill you, but it's not desirable.

So, my humble suggestion would be to see if smoking some flower (bud, pot, etc.) would help. I bet my bottom dollar it will, but you can get back to us. Then, if that works, consider purchasing a large amount, like an ounce (yep, gotta do it) so that you can make some oil. My first oil batch I only made about 1g of oil out of 23g of flower. That's not a good return ratio. But my second batch will be better for sure (~3-4g) because I won't screw this one up. that said, properly prepared, 3-4g of Oil will last you your first month. Don't know what you pay for an oz around there, but spread out over a month is not bad. You can also use trim if you want to conserve costs greatly.

Bottom line is this: what IS your bottom line? Health? Returning to work, school, normal life? Less pain? Fewer problems? All of this and more can be achieved through the use of this oil. Check out the links below if you're curious.

IBS & Cannabis thread I'm involved in over at 420 magazine

Same 420mag but info on Oil preparation

Same 420mag but info on Oil dosing

Peace hope this helps


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

CannabisHelps said:


> I am *shocked* to find that no one is posting about this. I just found out about this myself, but it is WORKING!
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


CBD oil from hemp cannabis is now legal (with no more than .3% of the thc content to comply with the law;See company's lab test for sure.) and has been for a while, not sure how far back. Plenty of brands say they include all the natural balance of the plant's cannabinoids as well as being organic. Mine is 20% CBD.


----------



## Sparklebug86 (Jan 20, 2016)

minimalizer said:


> It is now legal (with no more than .3% of the thc content;See company's lab test for sure.) and has been for a while, not sure how far back.


legal where??? and does .3% THC work?


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey sparklebug86. To be legal you can't sell it with any more than .3% thc. The main active medicinal value is in the cbd component. Legal in all the U.S. for sure where I'm at.


----------



## Sparklebug86 (Jan 20, 2016)

Sparklebug86 said:


> legal where??? and does .3% THC work?


found it  http://www.browardpalmbeach.com/news/charlottes-web-derived-from-hemp-has-been-legal-since-2003-6452442


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 20, 2015)

legal in california


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

I forgot, someone on another website referenced a site in the U.K. where available. As long as doesn't contain over .3% thc psychoactive part. Now, if some feel they need "some more somewhat" of the thc, that would be in marijuana cannabis. ACDC/little more thc, is one such strain at my local dispensary in AZ medically only ok state.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Hemp cbd oil website's are everywhere. Just make sure they show a lab report to be legal with thc < .3%. The cbd oil percent will vary slightly from crop to crop within same company's product.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Been using Hemp/cannabis oil for about 2 weeks from Regalabs.

Not sure how I feel about it as of yet. First few days were outstanding... almost felt normal. then about 5 -6 days in starting having "normal" pain and issues, last 3-4 days, now back to almost nothing again.

Jury is still out.


----------



## Deana M125 (Jan 20, 2016)

My guts have been driving me nuts all week, trying to figure out what was causing it.....not sure the cause may be smoking...but i found a very good helper ,,its pot, I dont smoke much pot, but it was instant relief for my guts, they been gurgling. lots of gas and diarrhea for days, as soon as i took a few puffs of pot, the noise pretty well stopped, still not perfect but so much better..pain has eased..i recommend pot...


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I second that  I've said it many times on here that it's the ONLY thing that thank god helps my nausea. I'm so grateful for it.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well yes it does help with nausea, but I can say personally for me there is no relief for cramps, spasms. or gas. Using it orally, whether eaten or cannabis oil ingested is completely different, and the bowel results are direct and noticeable. A completely different thing than inhaled, and tbh much much better results.

Just to share..

I began on the legal cannabis oil about 2 weeks ago (had mentioned this above). From the first day of 3 doses per day I felt numb in the guts generally. Most all pain gone. Honestly nearly normal. Stool bulked up and actually became near normal. I have to take magnesium citrate daily to counteract the constipation that my Levbid causes. Since I started this I have not had to take a single one. I would notice a whole body/mind "chill" that would take hold about 30-40 mins after ingestion. Note this is not a "high" at all, you are not altered. It is a body calm. I began to have a normalish BM once a day in the morning, with little or no cramping after. All else (my tight diet, peppermint tea, etc remained the same).

After 3 or so days I felt so good I began eating things I should not. Even a piece of pizza (should not have done it). Started to go a bit backwards, and the gas came back. Once the gas was back I had a few bad days. I tightened the diet back, and started to drink a fennel tea each night before bed as the gas was at it's worst in the morning at wake up (time for work). After a day or 2 things evened out. It has now been 2 1/2 days more and I have felt fantastic for those days. Better than in a year since I have started this stuff.

Will it hold? I don't know. I had hesitated to report on this until more time had passed, but important info I think for this thread. Smoking it will not do any of this.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Leo - I'm so glad you are currently having success with this. So, are you saying you react the same with ingesting oil vs eating baked good with pot?
I have not tried the oil but have tried baked goods with pot and oh boy was I sick. I have tried it a few times and every time I end up vomiting. Eating it did not help my symptoms in any way shape or form but smoking never fails for me. Do you think I'd feel differently with the oil? Also, how do you take the oil?


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

marleyma said:


> Leo - I'm so glad you are currently having success with this. So, are you saying you react the same with ingesting oil vs eating baked good with pot?
> I have not tried the oil but have tried baked goods with pot and oh boy was I sick. I have tried it a few times and every time I end up vomiting. Eating it did not help my symptoms in any way shape or form but smoking never fails for me. Do you think I'd feel differently with the oil? Also, how do you take the oil?


Good question.

No, real "edibles" do have an effect, and helped me. There was a point I was doing this 2x day. I noticed a benefit. I did feel better overall, BM's became more solid. However, issues would still punch through. I would still have 2-4 day runs where I was almost back to normal problems. It did give an improvement, but only some. Maybe 40% if I had to throw a number. This was tried for well over a month. I did feel like some healing went on.

I stopped that when I found the oil. Actually I had been sick with broncitis right as I found the oil, and did nothing for a week or so. Then began 3 drops of oil under the tongue 3 times a day like clockwork. That is what I described above. It is also fair to say they did put my on a Z-pak (Zithromax) antibiotics, and prednisone for 5 days which I was not happy about. Did those antibiotics finished 3 days before beginning the oil have anything to do with it? Dunno.

Please describe what you mean by sick off edibles? I had none of that. The only issue, and I mean only was I seemed to have a touch more indigestion/pressure about 1-2 hrs after an edible, but only good effects otherwise. What causes the vomiting? Was it a high effect? or nausea? That is strange.

Not really sure how the oil would effect you as what you describe is strange to me. I have heard of some people eating too much, or it being too strong and freaking out off edibles, throwing up, etc but that was always due to the THC and how is was absorbed. Usually, honestly, they just get too high.

The oil does not make you high, nor does it have any real measurable THC. It is basically hemp derived CBD's which reacts to your body's cannaboid receptors throughout your body (with a good portion in the gut). This is in an olive oil base as a carrier. Tastes a bit nutty, with a hint of grass. 3 drops under your tongue is a dose, use 3x per day.

Besides a moderate "chill" after I notice nothing, except for improvement of IBS symptoms. The chill does bring with it a slight confidence (makes it easier to get through the day). Cleaner, and more focused, but still chill compared to something like Klonapin. To me this would work as anti-anxiety med.

Few times it would maybe 5-6 hrs since last dose. Things start to hurt at work, just starting (from nothing but numbness). Do my 3 drops, get in the car to go to lunch. With this, as you likely know when it's pain you notice every minute that goes slowly by. Anyway.. feel pain, then notice I am not hurting, and I feel numbish in the belly, and relaxed. Look down at the clock and exactly 35 mins have gone by. Say.. wow, again 35 mins exactly, sweet.

Also since the oil I have not seen any real noticable mucus. Which means a lot to me, as you don't have mucus unless you are inflamed internally in my opinion.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Ah, I see. I don't know what it was that made me sick - I would get very nauseous to the point of vomiting. It seemed to take out the whole nausea healing effect for me. The "body high" was pretty intense.. possibly I ate too much? Either way, drops seem pretty legit. Alot easier than smoking that's for sure with the whole illegal aspect of it in herb form. I will have to give this a try. Keep us updated!


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

marleyma said:


> Ah, I see. I don't know what it was that made me sick - I would get very nauseous to the point of vomiting. It seemed to take out the whole nausea healing effect for me. The "body high" was pretty intense.. possibly I ate too much? Either way, drops seem pretty legit. Alot easier than smoking that's for sure with the whole illegal aspect of it in herb form. I will have to give this a try. Keep us updated!


I went and ran all this past my resident expert, and the feeling is yes, you had too much. From what I hear symptoms would be .. rapid heartbeat, a feeling of things closing in/crushing you, eyes or behind eyes vibrating, vomiting.

Either way, given that I would try the oil. It has none of this, and no THC to cause any of that. I will keep things updated. I really am curious how this goes over the next few weeks/month.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Leo41 said:


> Been using Hemp/cannabis oil for about 2 weeks from Regalabs.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about it as of yet. First few days were outstanding... almost felt normal. then about 5 -6 days in starting having "normal" pain and issues, last 3-4 days, now back to almost nothing again.
> 
> Jury is still out.


I've upped my mg by a couple more drops and each time I have, the strength of spasms lessens to now not feeling anything except maybe in the vulnerable morning bowel movement time, but not much! Still following the Eating for IBS diet, but I don't do onions, beans or oatmeal. I eat frequent small well chewed meals too, drink 10C water/day and take methylcellulose fiber, (that doesn't cause gas) before everything I eat. Still taking probios.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

zeroblue said:


> i gotta try some :\ but it's criminal here, even if i find what i want it'll be expensive and I havent any idea if it is pure lol


https://healthyhempoil.com/cannabidiol-canada/ HEMP cbd oil is legal;CHECK THE LAB REPORT that should always be made available on manufacturer's websites! Legal/available here in U.S. as long as the lab report says < .3% thc.

20mg/2X day for me at 136 lbs. is just over $100/month;That's not much to enable one to work. With luck you'll go legal with medical marijuana and be able to just vape a low thc strain like acdc through an e-cigarette like I will be trying out soon.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Deana M125 said:


> My guts have been driving me nuts all week, trying to figure out what was causing it.....not sure the cause may be smoking...but i found a very good helper ,,its pot, I dont smoke much pot, but it was instant relief for my guts, they been gurgling. lots of gas and diarrhea for days, as soon as i took a few puffs of pot, the noise pretty well stopped, still not perfect but so much better..pain has eased..i recommend pot...


Or hemp cbd oil if pot is illegal where people live. We have legal medical use marijuana where we are at, although I could also vape my hemp cbd oil for an instant relief situation while still under the tongue for everyday profilactic use that is long lasting me about 6 hrs. so 10mg/2x day (20mg total/day). After you try a less concentrated bottle you can (for instance) go from that 100 mg concentrate bottle to a 500 or higher concentrate re-figuring drops amounts and save money.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Bringing this subject to the forefront because people need to read all of this above.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi. I am just confused what site to use to get legit oil. Is there one company that is most popular ? I am in a state where pot is not legal if that makes any difference.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

marleyma said:


> Hi. I am just confused what site to use to get legit oil. Is there one company that is most popular ? I am in a state where pot is not legal if that makes any difference.


CBD/Hemp oil that I am using is completely legal in all the states, and is not what one considers medicinal marijuana. It is made from hemp, and has a very very low THC content, but does have the CBD's that help you.

When Minimalizer talks about a dispensary he is talking about medicinal, and he lives in a legal state for that. IMO medicinal grade would be much better, but we use what we can, and my results from the CBD oil has been great so far.

I buy my CBD oil from my healthfood store. If anyone wants the exact one I use, I will give you their info, I'm sure they would ship. Otherwise if I was looking to buy the completely legal stuff online I would probably start here... http://cannabisoilforsale.net/where-to-buy-cannabis-oil/


----------



## funnigurl13 (Jul 2, 2015)

Using Leo41's link, I ordered a bottle of CBD Hemp Oil off Bluebird Botanicals. Looked legit. I'll let you know how it all goes!


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks guys! Yes let me know how it goes!


----------



## JIF1776 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi-new to this group, sadly. Feel like my symptoms have been getting much worse the last 6 months or so. I read your discussion and couple days ago, I got the Rick Simpson oil and it is a brown, thick molasses type substance--in other words, it doesn't seem like "oil". Should I get something that is a more traditional oil? or are you guys using this type of thick substance? And if it is the thick substance, I'm not quite sure what 3 "drops" mean...

It seemed to really help the first day, not as sure today--trying to figure out the dosing.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.theweedblog.com/marijuana-and-gastrointestinal-disorders/


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

funnigurl13 said:


> Using Leo41's link, I ordered a bottle of CBD Hemp Oil off Bluebird Botanicals. Looked legit. I'll let you know how it all goes!


So, did you get it and might have had proper time to tell us your experience and dosage you settled on maybe..maybe? Please oh please. Want to know which version of Bluebird's CBD products too you're tryin .


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

JIF1776 said:


> Hi-new to this group, sadly. Feel like my symptoms have been getting much worse the last 6 months or so. I read your discussion and couple days ago, I got the Rick Simpson oil and it is a brown, thick molasses type substance--in other words, it doesn't seem like "oil". Should I get something that is a more traditional oil? or are you guys using this type of thick substance? And if it is the thick substance, I'm not quite sure what 3 "drops" mean...
> 
> It seemed to really help the first day, not as sure today--trying to figure out the dosing.


You get high thc in that compared to hemp derived cbd oil, which is legal already in u.s. for sure with >.3% thc;That is the difference tween the two situations. Definately going to be thick dark substance not like in the hemp cbd extract in a glycerine or oil based product. What you have is really concentrated and high in thc. I like the hemp cbd with VERY little thc,in case of job or doctor ordered surprise blood testing. But yes should get effect with it from articles I've read, but used more for cancer. Usually mostly CBD is used for seizure spasms with epilepsy, or ibs spasms. THC is for more pain help along with the cbd help for our spasms. Call the manufacturer or look on their website dosing info for the 3 drops and find out how many mg/drop..start out at least at 20mg/day (10mg 2X/Day) of CBD for ibs and increase mg as needed.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

CannabisHelps said:


> I am *shocked* to find that no one is posting about this. I just found out about this myself, but it is WORKING!
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


The 1:1 ratio of Rick Simpson oil at my dispensary is 40%THC to 40% CBD, where the CBD can cancel out some of the high THC side effect I've read.


----------



## gshawk54 (Feb 21, 2016)

Just ordered my oil,as I set here doing my morning thing. But I do too smoke also, doing so for 40 years, that's helps for quick relief . But as I pass in to my 60's IBS has got more intense and painful. Sat. night my wife wanting me go to the ER, but what?, to give me a anti spasmodic , nope, toked it up and rolled in pain until the pain pill kicked in. Will keep everyone posted. Thanks for being here


----------



## weakstomach23 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey Leo41. Wondering if you could give an update on how the oil has been working for you? Also what brand and form are you using? Thanks!


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Well, I've be doing similar as Leo41. I'm using bluebird botanicals "silver" hemp cbd extract 500mg bottle in a hemp oil base. I use 30mg/day (10mg 3X/day). They have big ole bottles that are like buying in bulk I'm considering, to save money. If I want instant relief I could use their glycerine based product under the tongue, which has increase of another cannabinoid in that formula though, which should be o.k. for our use. They carry quality products and do plenty of 3rd party lab reports, and compensate the cbd levels changing between crops, like standardizing cbd %. Doing very well. I built up to where I'm at in about 3 wks. Don't want to use more than I need.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

gshawk54 said:


> Just ordered my oil,as I set here doing my morning thing. But I do too smoke also, doing so for 40 years, that's helps for quick relief . But as I pass in to my 60's IBS has got more intense and painful. Sat. night my wife wanting me go to the ER, but what?, to give me a anti spasmodic , nope, toked it up and rolled in pain until the pain pill kicked in. Will keep everyone posted. Thanks


Awaiting your update.


----------



## gshawk54 (Feb 21, 2016)

Started Friday 2x per day, so far spasms are now pain free, going to the bowl has been cut in half. The oil I get is from Charlotte's Web. Ordered last Monday and arrived Friday. Live in Texas. Oh and due to lack of pain been cutting back on the pot. Check back in another week. Hope that helps. 
Thanks for being here


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

weakstomach23 said:


> Hey Leo41. Wondering if you could give an update on how the oil has been working for you? Also what brand and form are you using? Thanks!


Hey there. I am still using the oil as before. The brand is REGALABS, but I have only found it at my local health food store. I have no results or tests on it, really had gotten it as more of an experiment. Though given the outstanding results I'm not too worried about those.

I had a couple rough-ish days a week ago, but admittedly I had opened my diet up some. These days though were nothing compared to bad ones a year ago. Seemed to stabilize after 2 or so days. My concern was that like everything else I had tried (but my peppermint tea) that the oil would lose effectiveness over time, and I was worried it was. Don't think that is the case at present. I keep saying jury is still out.. give it more time, but I have gone through half a bottle nearly now over 3 months. Yeah I am curious to see how more time plays out, but I have to say this stuff works. No question I have notice more, much more than any single thing I have tried or added to my regimen. If I could use nothing else I would use this.

Overall my BM's are far better than before the CBD oil, usually 1 time early morning, and perhaps 1 time during the day (or not). The spasms aren't there. Maybe an occasional pinch or light pain, but that is all, and most of the time I feel fine in the colon. Mornings are still never smooth (or rarely), but the pain I get after my morning BM settles after about an hour lying back in bed with a heating pad on my lower stomach/left side. Upon waking (before all the above) I take my levbid on an empty stomach, and 4 drops of oil. Doing it this way I have some pain climbing back in bed. Heating pad warms up, and I get a sort of chill (shivers, not calm) for a minute after a few minutes as the tummy warms up. I fall back asleep usually. 45 mins-hr later I get up and hit the shower. Usually from here I am fine. Now... before the oil I would continue to hurt upon rising, and driving into work. Only when I could get some warm peppermint tea after arriving at work would this begin to subside. Drinking some while driving in never seemed to help.

Stool is formed better than in a year for the most part. The mucus is very little now comparatively. I still sometimes have it where the first BM is formed, then wave 2 in 2-5 mins looser, then wave 3 it's bits or worse. Though other days I will have a full, complete, amazingly normal BM and nothing more. Only over those few day of issues did I notice the stool thinning and flattening, also mucus was back with a vengence. No question my colon inflames when things go awry, and that swelling and partial cramping results in mucus, thinning, repeated BMs, looseness. We all know it, but neat to see the results and confirmation in your own body/laboratory.

Another important factor, and one I did not mention. Back 1-2 months ago I caught something that went into bronchitis. They put me light antibiotics and prednisone I was concerned, but did it, and came through fine.

Saturday I came down with the flu. The doc yesterday gave me an antibiotic shot, and steroid shot. Sent me home with predinose again, and this time Augmentin 500/125 something else mixed in. It's heavy in my chest now, and really not sure what to do. I need to not go into pneumonia, but I am worried about what these are going to do to me. I cannot tell you how much I do not want to have done 2 courses of antibiotics within 2 months with IBS. Especially when I honestly feel it was repeated antibiotic courses, and a severe bout of food poisoning that got me here. My only hope is with my diet so good, literally starving any bad bacteria, and have been... that if I have a mass clearing the bad won't repopulate as much as in years past.

I am open to any ideas here. I am not currently or recently on any probiotics as they just didn't seem to do a lot but constipate me, but I was way worse then. I will likely go with real Align (not generic) this time. Not sure if maybe I should go on that during this.

I still also have the Frankin Formula to try (for Frank here on the forum). I had meant to do this months ago, but with the sicknesses (and antibiotics) have not started them yet.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Some probiotics such as boulardii would prevent fungal and c. diff. overgrowth while on antibiotics. If probiotics worsen your symptoms then I don't know what to recommend.

Good to read that CBD is still helping after three months.


----------



## Leanne_T (Mar 3, 2016)

Still illegal here, I do have a history of indulging before my problems were diagnosed. Must admit it does make me go for a BM (that's got to be good) and may well have been reducing my bloating etc. But here's the thing. I like the way it makes me feel to some extent. But - if I have a big work thing on or deadline, it can make me feel like I will fail. Classic paranoia. I start to panic - so that's surely not good for the anxiety side of things. Went to bed one night sure I couldn't pull off an event I had to organise (it was the beginning of this week and it went brilliantly). The fear is unfounded. Plus, it makes me fall asleep on the sofa and wake with a sore neck. Finally, I worry about the carcinogens. Have tried a vapourizer, but still get smoke even though you're not meant to! Does the oil give you any kind of kick or not?


----------



## gshawk54 (Feb 21, 2016)

No kick on oil, been on my oil for about a week and the results are great, no more pain and down to about 4 bm's a day. I can live with that.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Leanne_T said:


> Still illegal here, I do have a history of indulging before my problems were diagnosed. Must admit it does make me go for a BM (that's got to be good) and may well have been reducing my bloating etc. But here's the thing. I like the way it makes me feel to some extent. But - if I have a big work thing on or deadline, it can make me feel like I will fail. Classic paranoia. I start to panic - so that's surely not good for the anxiety side of things. Went to bed one night sure I couldn't pull off an event I had to organise (it was the beginning of this week and it went brilliantly). The fear is unfounded. Plus, it makes me fall asleep on the sofa and wake with a sore neck. Finally, I worry about the carcinogens. Have tried a vapourizer, but still get smoke even though you're not meant to! Does the oil give you any kind of kick or not?


Leanne,

Giving you my opinion/experiences.. Smoking it will get you high, it will calm your stomach usually, it can make you a bit paranoid because of the THC.

Taking marijuana orally has a much different effect. It is much more "body" than "mind". A feeling of wholeness usually, and depending on THC content you can also get very high.

Ingesting CBD hemp oil gives no high, or anything else mental, except for a slight calmness, and confidence. It is pure for the body. You only notice a feeling of wholeness/wellness in your guts, and a loss of symptoms.


----------



## gshawk54 (Feb 21, 2016)

Leo41, you mentioned that you only take drops of oil. I take a hole dropper full twice a day. And the results are short of a blessing. Mornings are my worst time also. Wake 1.5 hours before I leave to take care of biz. still have spasms but without pain. After I leave for work am good for the rest of the day until I get home, then one more good one. But like I said, dropper in the morn when I get up and one when I get home from work. Going to order the big bottle ,it should last about 90 days. And dig this, last night I ate a salad, baked potato, and fish. And to top it off with a beer and one glass of wine. Oh did I mention , Chocolate cake. Got up this morning feeling great! Up your oil, and see how it works for you.

Thanks for being here


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

gshawk54 said:


> Leo41, you mentioned that you only take drops of oil. I take a hole dropper full twice a day. And the results are short of a blessing. Mornings are my worst time also. Wake 1.5 hours before I leave to take care of biz. still have spasms but without pain. After I leave for work am good for the rest of the day until I get home, then one more good one. But like I said, dropper in the morn when I get up and one when I get home from work. Going to order the big bottle ,it should last about 90 days. And dig this, last night I ate a salad, baked potato, and fish. And to top it off with a beer and one glass of wine. Oh did I mention , Chocolate cake. Got up this morning feeling great! Up your oil, and see how it works for you.
> 
> Thanks for being here


Man this is soo good to hear. Pretty incredible isn't it?

Yeah, those mornings sound like mine. I usually wake up automatically roughly 1 - 11/2 hrs before I have to leave to begin my morning 2-4 BM, early light pain. For the most part now good the rest of the day as well. With my peppermint to tune that up as needed. I also have expanded the diet, though not to your extent lol.

I may try that yes, actually have kinda upped to 5 drops usually. Are you using the Bluebird oil? How does yours tell you to dose it? Mine shows 10mg CBDs per 3 drops.

Please let me know which kind it is and where you bought it from. I think I am going to order a bottle of what you have. I want to try another kind.

Thanks,


----------



## IBSisHorrid (Apr 10, 2017)

the only thing that i know for sure works on IBS-D is Oxycodone.


----------



## marco222 (Jun 22, 2017)

The properties of cannabis are amazing, I consume it and the number of symptoms I feel is lower. I have spent many years without finding a solution but thanks to a friend I usually use it, always doing the respective tests and following the directions of the doctor.
But reading articles like this we can recognize why this plant is so beneficial

http://www.medicalmarijuanainc.com/inflammatory-bowel-disease/
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5193087/
https://pevgrow.com/blog/en/benefits-of-cannabis-preparations-for-inflammatory-bowel-diseases/


----------



## Thavey (Jun 24, 2017)

Hello dear friends, as i know cannabis will help you in everythink including IBS, its kinda make your felling better!

and by the way about this: *the only thing that i know for sure works on IBS-D is Oxycodone.* i do agree.


----------



## ThomasHoward (Mar 17, 2021)

I was caught using cocaine as a dope in competitions and sent to a hospital. What's wrong with that?


----------



## ZoeTirs (Mar 22, 2021)

As far as I know, cannabis can cure many diseases and solve different health issues, but you should be careful and consult your doctor first to find out its correct dosage and avoid side effects. In fact, any medication can cause a lot of side effects if there is an overdose, so this is not surprising. I've recently read a few scientific articles about the beneficial properties of cannabis and decided to use products containing cannabis as a cure for migraines and anxiety. Last month I ordered weed gummies on weedsmart.net and you know, it works. I am glad that I've found an effective method to get rid of migraines. If you use such products as medicine, please share your experience.


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

The use of marijuana as a viable treatment for IBS has not yet been supported by research. The uses of prescription forms of medical marijuana have neither been shown to have clear benefits for IBS nor have they been approved by the FDA for use as a treatment for IBS.


----------



## MareCare (Jan 5, 2021)

This is really interesting


----------



## flankking (Mar 19, 2020)

this is interesting, would like to hear more reviews based on experience before I try it


----------

